# Favorite 3ds game besides Animal Crossing?



## Drokmar (May 31, 2017)

Hey there, everyone!

I decided to come here and ask the above question. I know we all love ourselves some Animal Crossing, but what's your top pick besides that?

My personal choice is Xenoblade Chronicles 3d. Just the fact that they pull a full wii Jrpg game on a nintendo handheld is cool enough, but the gameplay is unique, strategic and immersive! I could argue that the characters are "shallow" because they fill up generic archetypes, but they are still very original in design. The plot is a little slow at first, but then really starts to take off after a bit. The maps are absolutely huge! Eclipsing the scale of most maps found on 3ds games, and they aren't just for show either! They're chock full of sidequests and hidden locations, a completionist's dream/nightmare!

If you have a new 3ds and are looking to fill up some free time this summer, I'd totally recommend you picking up this game! That is, assuming you can find it. The last time I saw at a non-game store was about 6 months ago. And last time I checked on amazon, a used complete one was priced at $38 plus shipping...

So what are your opinions? What's your secondary pick for the 3ds, and what do you recommend for summer gaming?


----------



## Strahberri (May 31, 2017)

I haven't played any of the Xenoblade games yet! I plan to at some point.

I really love Tomodachi Life and both of the 3d Zelda games (Ocarina of time and Majora's Mask)


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

Pok?mon, the ORAS ones. Also Kirby: Planet Robobot.


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 31, 2017)

ACNL is the only one I've liked so far .-.


----------



## CoveyCube (May 31, 2017)

The Ace Attorney Trilogy as well as Dual Destinies and Spirit of Justice


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 31, 2017)

I've got Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask on N64 and Gamecube and quite obviously love them, so I'll just go with those.


----------



## brutalitea (May 31, 2017)

Legend of Zelda A Link Between Worlds
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Yoshi & Poochy's Woolly World

Fire Emblem Shadows of Valentia will probably join this list once I start playing. I'm not a fan of Awakening & Fates.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 1, 2017)

Pokemon ORAS and Mario Kart 7. They're both so fun to play and addictive!


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 1, 2017)

i played Layton Vs Ace Attorney for 200 hours so probably that


----------



## amanecer (Jun 1, 2017)

Besides ACNL I usually only play Tomodachi Life and Pokemon


----------



## Jake (Jun 1, 2017)

The Pokemon and Monster Hunter games (Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire and 4 Ultimate being my favorites) are probably the best in my eyes, IMO. Hyrule Warriors Legends and Poochy and Yoshi's Woolly World are great too, but since they're ports of Wii U titles I guess I'll exclude them from this list.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 1, 2017)

I really enjoyed Fantasy Life. Still have a lot to do in the game and I've been playing around 100 hours already. The only thing is it gets a little repetitive but I usually play it when I get bored of ACNL and then it feels relatively fresh coming back to it again :'D Otherwise, Mario Kart is my next go to game.


----------



## Lululand (Jun 1, 2017)

Pok?mon ORAS, Pok?mon XY, Pok?mon Sun, Fire Emblem Awakening/Fates, Rayman 3D, Fantasy Life, Monster Hunter 4 (though I don't play it anymore 'cause I only have a circle pad for my regular-sized 3DS). I have quite a few others but these are the ones that are dearest to me.


----------



## Emizel (Jun 1, 2017)

Kh ddd, fantasy life and Pok?mon moon


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

Yeah, I'd say Mario Kart 7 is it wasn't so badly done with the AI's and somewhat hint of destroying certain tracks (like they did more in 8 on the retro ones). Also the online community is pretty bad since you almost never get players (yes it's old, but if you do they always disconnect or the Internet does).


----------



## Mu~ (Jun 1, 2017)

Pkmn ORAS I guess, it could have been much better than it actually is, tho. I don't remember if Lego Star wars clone wars is 3ds exclusive, but if it is, then it's another favorite.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jun 1, 2017)

Does Majora's Mask 3DS count? Majora's Mask is my favorite game of all time. I play a lot of Pokemon Moon.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jun 1, 2017)

I don't know. The 3ds has a lot of cool games. I like playing Pok?mon, Phoenix Wright, and Fire Emblem Awakening/ Fates.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 1, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, I'd say Mario Kart 7 is it wasn't so badly done with the AI's and somewhat hint of destroying certain tracks (like they did more in 8 on the retro ones). Also the online community is pretty bad since you almost never get players (yes it's old, but if you do they always disconnect or the Internet does).



The AIs were done well and I really enjoyed the controls. I don't know why they did but the drifting felt so smooth to me amd made the tracks really fun to play on. I also loved the little boost jumps you can do off jumps. I do it so often since I play the Wii MK and 3DS MK that it'll feel empty when I go back to older games and can't do it. Lmao.

One thing I hate about it though, is that for wireless play, you can't pause the entire race. It just continuously plays. You can pause your own screen, but the race still runs. Like wtf? I must be missing a way to pause the game. My brother and I can't figure it out and it's annoying, really annoying.


----------



## Alpha_BatWolf_Tsukuri (Jun 1, 2017)

So far I play a ton of different games, but I play Pokemon, Zelda, and Fire Emblem games...but I am currently hooked on Corpse Party.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 1, 2017)

Alpha_BatWolf_Tsukuri said:


> So far I play a ton of different games, but I play Pokemon, Zelda, and Fire Emblem games...but I am currently hooked on Corpse Party.



Oh yeah, Corpse Party is pretty awesome too! I know it's a port but it's still freaking awesome. Betrer than I expected. The sprites are well detailed and with the special effects in game, it makes you feel like you're really there.


----------



## MishMeesh (Jun 1, 2017)

The Fire Emblem games (Fates is my fave of the two on 3DS), the Monster Hunter series (4U is my fave, I haven't played Generations that much ;~; ), also Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance, and Project Mirai DX. I've played each Pokemon installment on the 3DS (not including the twin games, like I played Moon but not Sun) and I always really enjoy them while playing, but I don't tend to continue to play them after completing the game. I enjoy battling but I just wish I didn't have to invest in the metagame to be halfway decent at it these days.


----------



## Dim (Jun 1, 2017)

Smash, Pokemon Y/Omega Ruby/Moon, Kirby Planet Robobot +Triple Deluxe


----------



## Alpha_BatWolf_Tsukuri (Jun 1, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Oh yeah, Corpse Party is pretty awesome too! I know it's a port but it's still freaking awesome. Betrer than I expected. The sprites are well detailed and with the special effects in game, it makes you feel like you're really there.



I know I play with my head phones on and when a voice comes out it is right behind me....like Sachi's Mom in the room...her voice scared me.

I never played the older versions...but I am watching a play through of Book of Secrets then I will watch one on Blood drive...I have a Vita so I can play those games but so far the 3ds one is just fine for me.

Side note...have you seen the live action Asian Film for Corpse Party?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 1, 2017)

Tbh AC:NL isn't even my favorite 3DS game. My favorites are Super Mario 3D Land and Tomodachi Life. I don't even have the latter, but I've played the demo and I _loved it_.

Omg there's so many 3DS games I haven't played, probably some that I would absolutely love T.T RIP


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 1, 2017)

All the Legend of Zelda games (including Triforce Heroes) and Fantasy Life.


----------



## Flare (Jun 1, 2017)

I'll have to say The Legend of Zelda:Majora's Mask 3D.
I never get tired of that game. 

I really like Smash Bros for it as well.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 2, 2017)

My favorite 3DS games are the Pokemon games. They all have their strengths and weaknesses and I like them all pretty equally for different reasons. If I absolutely had to choose, I suppose I would have to go with Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire. ORAS included Super Training and more Mega Evolutions than were included in X & Y, so despite lacking trainer customization they put on the strongest showing compared to X & Y and Sun & Moon. 

That said, if I am able to acquire Fire Emblem Echoes: Shadows of Valentia at some point then that might be a strong contender and might overtake ORAS. Fire Emblem used to be my favorite video game series in general (the direction the series has taken in terms of casualization, pandering, and poor writing starting with Awakening has killed my interest in the franchise's future) and seeing a remake of an older game, albeit one that is an outlier and not that comparable to the rest of the series, with voice acting and all that is nice to see. 

I've heard that while the game doesn't have a whole lot of replay value, its presentation is apparently pretty fantastic. I'd like to experience it for myself at some point.


----------



## Moonliet (Jun 2, 2017)

~~~


----------



## Alpha_BatWolf_Tsukuri (Jun 2, 2017)

Oh my I forgot about Professor Layton!!!!

I loved the Layton Vs. Wright.


----------



## noctibloom (Jun 2, 2017)

Fire Emblem Awakening and Pokemon Moon come to mind.


----------



## kuri_kame (Jun 2, 2017)

Oh my gosh I have Xenoblade but I've never played it you're making me want to right now though. My faourites are literally all of the compatible fire emblem games, pokemon x, monster hunter 3


----------



## Envy (Jun 4, 2017)

Pokemon X. Kingdom Hearts 3D was pretty good, too, but it's much better to play on the PS4 IMO. Ace Attorney: Spirit of Justice is a good Ace Attorney game, too. I enjoyed it more than Duel Destinies.


----------



## eat (Jun 4, 2017)

All the FE games are pretty good . Rune Factory 4 is suprisingly addicting although I'm still waiting for the trigger of Act 3. I'm currently playing A Link Between Worlds and it's amazing.


----------



## gravitycrossing (Jun 6, 2017)

story of seasonsssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Sarafina7 (Jun 7, 2017)

Well, I've only played Pokemon Sun, so I guess Pokemon Sun is my current favorite, besides AC:NL.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2017)

Kirby Triple Deluxe and Kirby Planet Robobot. I like Kirby way too much.
Also, all the main series Pokemon games.


----------



## hana-mii (Jun 7, 2017)

I personally love all of the Ace Attorney games! (From Ace Attorney Trilogy to Spirit of Justice)

The mix of rich storyline and humor is amazing :') <3


----------



## CookieCrossing (Jun 7, 2017)

Probably Story of Seasons. Maybe MK7.


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Jun 7, 2017)

Either Smash Bros or MK7


----------



## XD001 (Jun 7, 2017)

Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance and Pok?mon


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 7, 2017)

Hmm Fire Emblem Awakening I think!
Big fan of Pokemon games too, Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate and Shantae and the Pirate's Curse.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 8, 2017)

pokemon ORAS was one i put a lot of time into and i still occasionally dexnav hunt for something to add to a team of mine
fire emblem awakening is also another i enjoyed and while its definitely not my favorite for fe, i still liked it and people bash it too much (i have yet to play shadows of valentia but i did play gaiden which was super slow haha)


----------



## D00M (Jun 9, 2017)

Gunvolt. It's an amazing game and I recommend it to anyone who wants a good successor to MegaMan.

Also, Tetris AXIS. (THE BEST TETRIS GAME EVER)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2017)

D00M said:


> Gunvolt. It's an amazing game and I recommend it to anyone who wants a good successor to MegaMan.
> 
> Also, Tetris AXIS. (THE BEST TETRIS GAME EVER)



Oh god man I totally need the 3ds Tetris why dun I jav it yet.

Hopefully it'll be on the Japanese eshop somewhere : D


----------



## gyarachomp17 (Jun 12, 2017)

I like Kingdom Hearts DDD, any Pok?mon game, SSB4 and Kirby. Kingdom Hearts is a fun compilation of a lot of different series and media, Pok?mon was my childhood and I love its style, SSB4 because of how I like Kingdom Hearts, and also the strategy of the gameplay and the community, and I have a soft spot for cute things, and Kirby... the single cutest thing on this planet.


----------



## HappyTails (Jun 12, 2017)

Harvest Moon, Super Mario 3D Land, and Pokemon.

I like Super Smash Bros too, when it's not frustrating me.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 12, 2017)

Happy Home Designer is my 2nd place for most time clocked. But Fire Emblem Awakening and Conquest are my favorites. I can't decide which I like better.


----------



## iuuv (Jun 12, 2017)

ace attorney


----------



## HHoney (Jun 14, 2017)

D00M said:


> Gunvolt. It's an amazing game and I recommend it to anyone who wants a good successor to MegaMan.
> 
> Also, Tetris AXIS. (THE BEST TETRIS GAME EVER)



I remember playing a Tetris game on the N64 at a friends house.
Tetris on spheres. Is it like that?!

I loved that game. Fun memories!


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jun 14, 2017)

Definitely the Pok?mon games! I really like the graphics of Sun & Moon but ORAS has been the best so far.


----------



## buniichu (Jun 14, 2017)

I love pokemon! The graphics are getting better on Sun & Moon! ^^


----------



## angelina (Jun 15, 2017)

I like MK7, Happy Home Designer, and Harvest Moon. I need more games though, something different.


----------



## bonucci (Jun 16, 2017)

I literally only have Harvest Moon and ACNL for now because I don't have money to buy any other games, but I'm planning on getting TLOZ games as well as Pokemon Sun! And probably Rune Factory 4. ; u ;


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 18, 2017)

Mr. Cat said:


> ACNL is the only one I've liked so far .-.



Same here unfortunately.


----------



## ayesquiggle (Jun 18, 2017)

I really enjoy fantasy life.. but I always get stuck in that game so I get frustrated and usually stop playing for a while. That's why I love animal crossing because that never happens!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jun 22, 2017)

im excited for miitopia! something different than tomodachi life to do with your miis! (I love tomodachi life dont get me wrong but rpgs are awesome too)


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 22, 2017)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
Mario Kart 7
New Super Mario Bros. 2
Rhythm Heaven Megamix
Super Mario 3D Land
Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 22, 2017)

Hmm, this is a tough one because Animal crossing is all I really play so I don't really remember a time when I didn't play it LOL. Since this is limited to 3DS games, I guess i'd say harvest moon 3D: a new beginning. I also have the lost valley for 3DS, but i'm really not all that into it tbh. I've only played one or two hours into the actual game, and have just neglected it since then. However, i've poured a ton of hours into new beginning even staying up really late in an attempt to make story progression. and start a relationship with neil Without spoiling anything, the story is really interesting to me, and the characters are easily likeable and the art is really nice.

I forgot Pokemon! I hardly go back to it once I complete the main story, but when I do I get obsessed with it all over again.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Jul 1, 2017)

Ok
Fantasy Life
Tomodachi Life
Disney Magical World

These 3 remind me of each other they are very similar and yet soo different

TERRARIA  GOLD STAR this is one of my top games I have spent a lot of time in besides FL

Nintendogs & Cats  You just have to love this game there is no equal on Earth The only game to possibly reach this status is a PC game called The Sims by EA & Maxis. The only other equal is Nintendogs for the Ds which I have and I am so glad that the sci-fi house is not so expensive but you cannot change house themes so Mario house Z best, but relly glad they improved the carts

RF4  this game has a combination of 4 inside it on being AC

SoS TrOT this is just a cute game

HMSV yea you can't go wrong with HM

Fashion Forward Style Savvy  I had to get this game. I had the game it was compared to which is one of those Imagine games

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok
Fantasy Life
Tomodachi Life
Disney Magical World

These 3 remind me of each other they are very similar and yet soo different

TERRARIA  GOLD STAR this is one of my top games I have spent a lot of time in besides FL

Nintendogs & Cats  You just have to love this game there is no equal on Earth The only game to possibly reach this status is a PC game called The Sims by EA & Maxis. The only other equal is Nintendogs for the Ds which I have and I am so glad that the sci-fi house is not so expensive but you cannot change house themes so Mario house Z best, but relly glad they improved the carts

RF4  this game has a combination of 4 inside it on being AC

SoS TrOT this is just a cute game

HMSV yea you can't go wrong with HM

Fashion Forward Style Savvy  I had to get this game. I had the game it was compared to which is one of those Imagine games


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 1, 2017)

-Ace attorney trilogy, DD and SOJ
-SSB4
-Pokemon XY, ORAS, SM
-Persona Q
I have xenoblade as a digital title! I've played it a bit on the wii, and I'm pretty sure once I start the game during the holidays, It'll be one of my favourite 3ds games as well.


----------



## Garrett (Jul 1, 2017)

Fire Emblem Fates
Story of Seasons
Professor Layton


----------



## phoenyx9 (Jul 5, 2017)

I don't think I can pick just one game, some other favorites:

Xenoblade Chronicles
Super Smash Bros 3D
Super Mario 3D Land
Pok?mon AS
Legend Of Zelda OoT 3D


----------



## doodle (Jul 5, 2017)

I love, love, love Pokemon!! I've only played ORAS and Moon (I got into the series a year or so ago), but I've fallen in love with them. My favorite thing to do is Shiny hunt! I also battle sometimes with the ones I get, but mostly I just breed and breed until a Shiny pops up.


----------



## Joy (Jul 5, 2017)

All things Ace Attorney, Stella Glow, Persona Q, and Rune Factory 4


----------



## Weiland (Jul 5, 2017)

Either Fire Emblem Fates or Pokemon Sun/Moon.


----------

